# cool air intake



## strictlygerman87 (Jun 17, 2009)

is it possible to install a cold air intake in a 8v gti?


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: cool air intake (strictlygerman87)*

Not worth it. im assuming you just want the cone filter and adapter? well if so your just drawing in warm air from engine bay. save your money


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: cool air intake (Mathew...)*

You could always pull the canister and run the filter in that hole, getting cooler air from outside the engine bay. The only thing to worry about is DEEP puddles, and having to clean the filter more frequently. I used to run this setup in my MK2 VR and had no trouble sucking water in the motor but I was careful about running through puddles.


----------



## snowj420 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: cool air intake (strictlygerman87)*

drop in a k&n then swiss out the airbox (the front and the side near the fender) and it wouldn't hurt to use some flexible sheet metal to fab some sort of heat shield from the front of the box towards the grille to try to keep out that warm engine air. some of the tuners offer a pretty cold air intake w/ nice looking heat shield, but those are in the $150 range as opposed to a $35-40 k&n. 
from the reports i've heard, the swissed box/ k&n combo is as effective as a cai. the intake sounds nice on my setup, you can hear the engine gulp the air in at low rpm's.


----------



## xcaptainjakex (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: cool air intake (snowj420)*

i used a cone adapter kit and made a heat shield out of aluminum. it works great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## strictlygerman87 (Jun 17, 2009)

but does the cis system prevent from doing the swap?


----------



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (strictlygerman87)*

yes. it does. i made a ram air setup on my 86 cis with using a 16v bottom box. i will post pics soon


----------



## strictlygerman87 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: (bubba_vw)*

thanks for the help!


----------



## strictlygerman87 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: (bubba_vw)*

may i ask for the pics?


----------



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (strictlygerman87)*

so sorry, ive been busy. i will get them posted tomorrow


----------



## Tom A (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: cool air intake (strictlygerman87)*

Probably not exactly what you had in mind, but:
















I don't know that it helped, but it certainly didn't hurt.


----------



## Das Kraut (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: cool air intake (Tom A)*

If you are running CIS (mechanical fuel injection) Bildon used to offer a cold air piece for the bottom of Cis air filter boxes. 
Some volvo's had them too, although I have only seen those pictured as D/s pieces i.e. Mk1's, Scirroc's etc. 
Rumor has it, that there are P/s one's as well, for the Mk2 jetset. 
DONT Swiss Cheese Your Airbox, that is the tackiest high school bull**** around. 
You can also just mod your lower box, it should have a snorkel that runs out into the inner fender, this is where I usually mod.


----------



## rte7x9 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: cool air intake (Das Kraut)*

I have one I'd be willing to get rid of for the right price, I'll post some pictures when I get home. I've never used it, just kinda inherited it from a friend. Not 100% sure it's a Bildon though.


----------



## strictlygerman87 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: cool air intake (rte7x9)*

let me know because i am very much interested


----------



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: cool air intake (strictlygerman87)*

does anyone know what year they came on??


----------



## strictlygerman87 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: cool air intake (Das Kraut)*

http://www.bildon.com/catalog/...av=66 is this the piece you were speaking of?


----------



## Das Kraut (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: cool air intake (strictlygerman87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *strictlygerman87* »_http://www.bildon.com/catalog/...av=66 is this the piece you were speaking of?


16v only and not for CIS, you can see the electronic injectors in the 16v head!


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: cool air intake (strictlygerman87)*

This is for a 16v, but one could make a similar one for the 8v.
The air box lid/fuel distributor is secured to this adapter.








Pipercross and Jamex both had these filter frames.
http://www.scirocco2.de/pipercross.htm
These were available for the 8v too.
Years ago I was going to be a Jamex distributor, but they had a limited product line.
It would be cheaper to swiss cheese the stock air box, as mentioned above.


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: cool air intake (Eric D)*

Yes definitely cheaper to cut the front and fender side out of the stock box and drop a K&N in it...and on track days u can remove the headlight and it will act as a funnel into the box.Similar to the gti pictured above..or get flexible pipe and run it from the bottom of the bumper where the fogs are into the box.....just be careful with the puddles..........


_Modified by TheMajic86GTI at 5:39 PM 8-19-2009_


----------



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: cool air intake (Das Kraut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Kraut* »_

16v only and not for CIS, you can see the electronic injectors in the 16v head! 

it's for 16v ITB's only air box


----------



## Das Kraut (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: cool air intake (bubba_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bubba_vw* »_
it's for 16v ITB's only air box

My bad, thanks for pointing that out! That intake is a cool piece though!


----------



## strictlygerman87 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: cool air intake (Das Kraut)*

what about this it is said to work with the cis system K&N Intake Kit - Apollo Universal Cold Air System (CIS) 
http://performance.yoparts.com....aspx


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: cool air intake (strictlygerman87)*

That looks like a neat setup.
Beware: The CIS does not mean it's for CIS Injection cars... They say it stands for "Cold Intake System"








Regardless, it looks like you could use that on a Volvo 240 lower airbox, and it would make for a nice cool air intake. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

